# Stuck on command list



## Expqnded (May 31, 2021)

Hey, a while back I accidentally enabled a feature which practically made it possible to run additional commands (i.e hit like the A key to swap to the tab bar)

On another forum, this was really annoying me so I decided to try and find it, but somehow in that effort I opened up the command list, except unlike usual I can't close it? If anyone has any suggestions it would be greatly apreciated.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Which program's "command list"?


----------



## Expqnded (May 31, 2021)

SpywareDr said:


> Which program's "command list"?


Thanks for the reply, frankly I'm not sure. It has basic, movement Interaction device and gesture features, and I use those with a omoton keyboard.

Is there any other way I could give you the specific command list name?


----------



## Expqnded (May 31, 2021)

Although, it uses the same command symbols as Mac if that helps


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Any help here: 





__





General Keyboard Shortcut Commands for macOS | AppleVis


Finder Navigation General New Finder window: Command-N Up one folder level: Command-Up-Arrow Open selected folder: Command-Down-Arrow Back: Command-left bracket Forward: Command-right bracket Direct Folder Access Open the Applications folder: Command-Shift-A Open the Computer folder...




www.applevis.com


----------



## Expqnded (May 31, 2021)

SpywareDr said:


> Any help here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll go through the shortcuts to see if any of them help thanks


----------



## Expqnded (May 31, 2021)

Sad, none of them worked. 
My list has
*Basic*
Help
Move Forward
Move Backward
Move Up
Move Down 
Move Left
Move Right
Activate
Home
*Movement*
Move up 
Move down
Move left
Move right
Move to beginning
Move to end
Move to next item
Move to previous item
Find
*Interaction*
Activate
Go Back
Contextual menu
Actions
*Device*
Home
App Switcher
Control Center
Notification Center
Dock 
Lock Screen
Restart
Siri 
Accessibility Shortcut
Rotate Device
Analytics 
Pass-Through Mode
*Gestures*
Keyboard Gestures

Would you happen to have any suggestions on which ones might help?


----------



## Expqnded (May 31, 2021)

I can't shut it down or anything right now since the box covers the confirm, would it be worthwhile letting the device's battery die itself?


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Use Mac's Task Manager equivalent to try and end the process?









What Is Mac Task Manager Equivalent And How To Use It – Setapp


If you’ve switched from using Task Manager on Windows — read this guide to learn how to open Task Manager on Mac, force quit applications, and upgrade your tools at the same time.




setapp.com




.


----------

